# P/u camper propane leak



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

My camper propane line leaks, and is the old style hook up that needs a 10in crescent wrench. I wondered if I can use the newer hook up from a gas grill, and the rubber line. Do these regulators all work the same or are there different pressures. My old one doesn't have a vent on it, but the one from the gas grill does, Is there a difference. Thanks.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

You should be able to use the newer hose/reg. on your camper. Just make sure you use thread tape on the line fittings, and check with soapy water for leaks.


----------



## Girtski (Apr 29, 2009)

But make sure you purchase the correct level regulator. There are different ones rated for different jobs according to the guy at the hardware store.


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

I put the new regulator and hose on it over the w/e, and it worked fine. no leaks, stove and heater worked fine. The regulators that I took off the gas grills, and the one that was in the camper are made by the same manufacturer, have the same information on each one, one of the grill regs has a vent on it for whatever reason, and all the fittings are interchangable. Only thing different was the fitting on the hose that didn't match the camper, so I cut it off and cut off the fitting in the camper and put a hose clamp on it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

UNCLE AL said:


> I put the new regulator and hose on it over the w/e, and it worked fine. no leaks, stove and heater worked fine. The regulators that I took off the gas grills, and the one that was in the camper are made by the same manufacturer, have the same information on each one, one of the grill regs has a vent on it for whatever reason, and all the fittings are interchangable. Only thing different was the fitting on the hose that didn't match the camper, so I cut it off and cut off the fitting in the camper and put a hose clamp on it. Thanks for the help.


I'm not a big fan of "cut the fitting off and use a hose clamp" when it comes to dealing with gas. I would have used bushings or made up any kind of threaded adaptor to go between the two. If your dealing with copper cut the fitting off and flare a new one on. Best of luck, and be safe!


----------



## Jon Foster (Apr 18, 2006)

I'll second the opinion on being safe with pressurized fuel. Hose clamps are not designed to be used under pressures more than a few pounds. Depending on what type of regulator you have the pressure could be anywhere up to 60 psi. For example, we have regulators on all of our propane fired stuff. Grills, heaters, trailer, smoker and deep fryer. They all use low pressure regulators except the deep fryer. It has a good sized cast iron burner and it uses a high pressure regulator. At the very least make a bubble flare in the line you cut and slide the hose past the bubble. Then attach two good quality hose clamps so movement of the hose will cause the clamps to stop it from moving past the bubble and coming off.

Also keep in mind the pressure you have in a propane tank. At sea level propane boils at -44 degrees. Depending on the ambient temperature the pressure in the tank will change. At -44 degrees it's 0 psi. At freezing it's about 55 psi. At 70 degrees it will be around 110 psi. At 100 degrees the pressure is almost 180 psi.

Jon.


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

Burksee, Jon Foster,I'm going to take your advice and replace the hose clamps and get the proper fittings for my camper. There was a fitting on it originally, but it didn't fit the regulator I had, I'll go to the hdwe store this weekend, and see what they have. Thanks.


----------



## Jon Foster (Apr 18, 2006)

Cool.

Jon.


----------

